# The Gang



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Just beautiful! Rescue are great Goldens,they seem to know that they have been given a second chance.
Shane


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

Shane,

You are so right on that. I really enjoyed the time I had with Malley and hopefully may add another fulltime someday. Will definitely foster again.

Julie

Did you see the pictures at Kurt's this year? We had a ball. Even Dolly was running of leash


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

aww how precious, they are all just wonderful!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Julie, 

I've somehow missed this post before now. Had no idea you were fostering again! That's so wonderful. How did Dolly adjust to a new dog? Can you update us on the invisible fence situation? 
Robin


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

Malley is not permanent foster. Her foster had gone to Las Vegas on an extended vacation, so I was just fostering for her foster. She was a sweetheart and I really enjoyed having her. She actually has been adopted by an elderly couple and lives in NC. We hear she is doing great in her new home.

I do want to foster again and add another blonde male to our crew at some point. Will just have to wait for the right rescue to come along.

Dolly is amazing. She is adjusting to the fence and has not had any misshaps since the first day, but I still keep the leash attached and I am always out with her. I can't get over the feeling of panic I experienced on the day she ran away. I guess that feeling will always be there. Maybe that's a good thing, it will keep me on my toes. 

We took them to the beach this weekend and they had a ball. I dropped their leashes and let them chase the birds and Dolly is quicker than lightening. She actually ran back to me, but it was just cause she was exhausted. 

Hope all of your crew is well. Any updates on Jenna with the agression and how about Brandi. Let me hear from you.

Julie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I put some treats by our front door just in case we ever had an "escapee". The other day, my husband wasn't thinking and removed Brandy's leash before closing the door. She didn't wander beyond the front yard, but I was sure thankful I had that treat ready to lure her back inside! 

So far, so good with Jenna. She's been on meds for a week and no aggressive acts. We've been through so much with her, that I'm praying the outburst a month ago now was her last. 

Brandy is now 11 months (where does time go?!). She's huge, gorgeous, and calming down quickly. Knock on wood, the last week has been without many urinary-related problems. We're poised to return to Auburn University the moment they return.


----------



## lvngold (Jun 1, 2005)

*Good news*

I am so glad both Brandi and Jenna are doing better. Hopefully your knee is back to 100% or close to it. 

Catch me up on Brandi, I know you had taken her to Auburn and were waiting on some tests I thought, but in your email, it says "when they get back" Where are they?

Hopefully your issues with Jenna are over and you will never have to worry about that again, but I know you always will have this dread in the back of your mind. I know the thought of Dolly running off again, simply put, scares the h**l out of me and I don't know if I will ever be totally comfortable with her off leash. I sure you feel the same about Jenna and her aggression. 

We will just love these babies and do the best we can.

Have a great day.

Julie


----------

